# Cheerleaders



## imagemaker46 (Nov 1, 2014)

The girls dressed up for last nights game.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 3, 2014)

More like women than girls


----------



## tirediron (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks like a tough gig!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 3, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Looks like a tough gig!



almost as tough as Tevors... lol


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 3, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Looks like a tough gig!



It was a cold night shooting football, and I needed some warmth, pictures of the girls always warm the heart of an old perv with a camera, and besides, it was my job.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 3, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a tough gig!
> ...


I like how that's the* last* point of justification you use!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 3, 2014)

It kinda throws me off that they weren't all wearing similar costumes. Isn't that kind of the idea of a cheer squad? Uniforms?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 3, 2014)

I wonder if the date might have anything to do with that?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 3, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I wonder if the date might have anything to do with that?



I'm well aware it's a Halloween thing, but still.. like if they were all zombies or something so they're still matching somehow.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 4, 2014)

They wore the same outfits for the first half, changed into the costumes for half time and the second half. I thought the change up looked great.  The idea of a cheer squad is to cheer more than what they wear.


----------



## runnah (Nov 4, 2014)

I love the 80's flashdance look.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 5, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> They wore the same outfits for the first half, changed into the costumes for half time and the second half. I thought the change up looked great.  The idea of a cheer squad is to cheer more than what they wear.



Fair enough, I can concede that.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 5, 2014)

The first one's a particularly beautifully done photo.


And what _don't_ they put sponsors' names on these days?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 6, 2014)

First one has the sponsor name on her shoulder. Ottawa Sun, local newspaper.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 6, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> First one has the sponsor name on her shoulder. Ottawa Sun, local newspaper.



Uh, cha-ching. Come on Scott, use some of that free time and go cash in on that with the newspaper. lol


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 6, 2014)

I used to take pictures for a local team for marketing so I always seem to notice sponsors' signage. Have seen it on player's jerseys etc. but not yet on cheerleaders, that's a new one to me.




And I hadn't thought about you being in Ottawa when that shooting happened at Parliament. Watched the pregame ceremony that weekend of the Sens game that was broadcast too at the Habs and Leafs games, that was something to see.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 6, 2014)

I never noticed the sponsor patch on her shoulder when I turned to shoot, soon as she saw me she smiled, that's all I saw.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 6, 2014)

BTW- Thank you for posting the cheerleaders. When shooting a football or basketball game, I always hated having my shooting interrupted by having to focus on the game action instead of the real entertainment.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 6, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> I never noticed the sponsor patch on her shoulder when I turned to shoot, soon as she saw me she smiled, that's all I saw.


I would call it a Press Patch.


----------



## Roba (Nov 7, 2014)

I 2nd the love of Flashdance!!

It's a job and somebody has too record the events of that night, I feel for you Scott........


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 7, 2014)

Being the team photographer I have to cover everything on game day, that includes having to photograph the cheerleaders, but yep someone has to do it.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> Being the team photographer I have to cover everything on game day, that includes having to photograph the cheerleaders, but yep someone has to do it.



Alright, quit complaining. Don't make me move to Canada to relieve you of your duties. lol


----------

